#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  FDI in multi brand retail is approved! The consumers are in for a treat!!

## Abhinav2

Why such a huge uproar over FDI in the multi-brand retail? All the big companies are already running their retail chains currently and still, the local shops do exist and they too are doing pretty good business. 

And with the introduction of  companies like Walmart, the prices of various commodities will surely go down! If the companies start to buy directly from the farmers, that will be better for both of them! 

SO, all in all, both the consumers and the farmers will be benefited with this decision. I don't understand why would anyone, ever be opposed to that!





  Similar Threads: Which is AICTE approved MBA colleges? Post Graduate Diploma Programme in Retail Management (PGDRM) at Andhra University Institutes not approved by AICTE The Sacred symbolism of IIT/IIM brand

----------


## KrazyKanika

The point is, no one knows if the Big companies will pay farmers what they deserve. They can easily force farmers to sell them stuff at lower rates. So, the poor farmers could be harassed by the companies! And, why do we need to rely upon foreign investment for our growth? Are we not capable enough to invent some domestic ways which can help us better our economy?

----------


## Rahul.sharma2267

That's absolutely rubbish! The government isn't allowing the companies to work on theirt own terms! strict conditions have been laid down by the government of India for the companies like Walmart, if they wan't to enter the Indain markets.

----------


## KrazyKanika

Don't you know how the government works in this country or what? Corruption is the order of the day! How can you expect the Government to function properly when the people running it are corrupt?

----------

